# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  selete #2720 looking for bb

## houseclub

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2720

Υπαρχουν free 2-3 ελευθερα interface 

Ενδιαφερον , για Αγια παρασκευη , χολαργος και Δυτικα προαστια

----------


## Themis Ap

Αν θέλετε κανένα κοντινότερο εγώ είμαι εδώ...  ::  

Την επόμενη βδομάδα θα παίξει γενική ανακατανομή των λινκ μου και θα ετοιμαστεί και καινούργιο με neronas (#8323) που βγαίνει στον nkout.

----------


## yorgos

έχετε και εμένα στα υπόψιν, ευκαιρία να ενώσουμε τις εστίες μας...  ::

----------


## marius

Υπαρχει ελευθεερο IF απο εμενα και οπτικη επαφη  ::

----------


## GuaranDeed

Ενδιαφερομαι και εγω. Προχθες scanαρα και επιασα ενα link awmn-2720-6912.
Εαν ενδιαφερεσαι στειλε μου pm. 

Ευχαριστω,
Ανδρεας #9209

----------


## houseclub

> Ενδιαφερομαι και εγω. Προχθες scanαρα και επιασα ενα link awmn-2720-6912.
> Εαν ενδιαφερεσαι στειλε μου pm. 
> 
> Ευχαριστω,
> Ανδρεας #9209


Εποιασες τον kchelid 6912 που εκπεμπει ακομα προς Μαρουσι
Το awmn-2720-6912 δεν παιζει εδω και παρα πολλους μηνες

----------


## GuaranDeed

> Εποιασες τον kchelid 6912 που εκπεμπει ακομα προς Μαρουσι
> Το awmn-2720-6912 δεν παιζει εδω και παρα πολλους μηνες


Παρόλα αυτα, ενδιαφερεσαι για ενα linkακι???  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω δύσκολα πρέπει να βλέπεστε Guaran και selete.

Tέσπα από την προσπάθεια για selete-yorgos, τελικά βγήκε το entreri-yorgos, ελέω καλατράβα...  ::

----------


## houseclub

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από houseclub
> 
> Εποιασες τον kchelid 6912 που εκπεμπει ακομα προς Μαρουσι
> Το awmn-2720-6912 δεν παιζει εδω και παρα πολλους μηνες
> 
> 
> Παρόλα αυτα, ενδιαφερεσαι για ενα linkακι???


υπαρχει το mall , δεν βγαινει!!

τις πολυκατοικιες του Λάτση πανω απο τα γηπεδα tennis του ολυμπιακου σταδιου τiς βλεπεις??

----------


## yorgos

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω δύσκολα πρέπει να βλέπεστε Guaran και selete.
> 
> Tέσπα από την προσπάθεια για selete-yorgos, τελικά βγήκε το entreri-yorgos, ελέω καλατράβα...



Ναι είναι αυτό που λένε: "τον πέτυχε από σπόντα"  ::  
Ας είναι καλά ο Ισπανός  ::

----------


## GuaranDeed

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GuaranDeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από houseclub
> 
> ...


Δεν ξερω, θα δω και θα επανελθω, αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τις ξεχωρισω. Εννοεις το χωριο "τύπου" του "Αθηνα 2004"?

----------


## chorrer

Παιδια ειχα σκοπο να κανω νεο τοπικ αλλα ειδα οτι ο house εχει ηδη ανοιξει οποτε τ ποσταρω εδω....δεν λεει κατι καινουργιο απλα τα λεει καπως πιο αναλυτικα,.......εντος των ημερων θα προσπαθησω να τραβηξω και φωτογραφιες να τις βαλω εδω.....

"Ειμαστε 80 υπολογιστες συνδεδεμενοι σε τοπικο δικτυο και για την ωρα εχουμε τρια ενεργα links :

1. #1064 andreas (6 links ) 
2. #543 Geomanous (5 links)
3. #827 menion-2 (8 links) 

Επισης εχουμε ενα access point και o κομβο μας ειναι αυτος: 2720

Απο hardware εχουμε τα εξης :

1. ΤαρατσοPC --> AMD 2,6 Gb - 512/800 RAM 
2. Routerboard 333 στα 128 ΜB RAM

.......... ο κομβος πλεον λειτουργει απροβληματιστα 24/7!

Μεσα σε ολα αυτα λοιπον αγορασαμε και στησαμε ακομα τρια πιατα. 

Ψαχνουμε να βρουμε δυνατα Backbones ετσι ωστε να αναβαθμισουμε το traffic αλλα και να δημιουργησουμε νεα Routes σε απομακρυσμενα BB.

Εχουμε λοιπον 3 πιατα που ψαχνουν το ταιρι τους ......
Περιοχες με σιγουρη οπτικη καλυψη ειναι οι : Χαλανδρι, Αγια Παρασκευη, Φιλοθεη ,Νεα ιωνια, Παπαγου ,Ηρακλειο, Μαρουσι και τα συναφη
Περιοχες που υπαρχει περιορισμενη οπτικη επαφη ειναι : Ζωγραφου, Ψυχικο, Λιοσια, Καματερο,Γαλατσι, Πετρουπολη ,Περιστερι , Ν.Χαλκηδονα

Οποιοι ενδιαφερονται ας επικοινωνησουν ειτε με mail μεσω του wind ειτε με ΠΜ εδω στο Φορουμ"

----------


## senius

Εχω στήλει pm στον houseclub, για μακρινό, αλλά σημαντικό b.b.

----------


## senius

> Εχω στήλει pm στον houseclub, για μακρινό, αλλά σημαντικό b.b.





> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
> 3 2 ms 4 ms 6 ms 10.87.236.10
> 4 2 ms 2 ms 5 ms mt.selete.awmn [10.19.147.1]
> 5 15 ms 6 ms 6 ms 10.19.147.241
> 
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


  ::

----------


## senius

*4 hop, Σελέτε - Τει Πειραια.!!!
*

----------


## houseclub

και αλλα δυο για εστια ζωγραφου

----------


## Themis Ap

Έτσι...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedrock

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ......  ::

----------


## stoympio

νομίζω ότι σας βλέπω πολύ καλά και θα ήθελα να κάνω ένα λινγ μαζί σας 
εάν πραγματικά ενδιαφερόσαστε τότε εγώ είμαι διαθέσιμος 
voip 81251

----------


## carlos32

Και εδώ υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο ΒΒ link

----------

